# One Leg Sourdough



## sandyut (Mar 17, 2022)

Slowly slowly getting back in the kitchen.  

Made this SD today.  Starter hadn’t been touching on over 2 months in the refer, but showed no reluctance to come to life!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 17, 2022)

That looks great.   I can't bake stuff


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 17, 2022)

That’s very nice. Hope you are healing well.


----------



## forktender (Mar 17, 2022)

Att'a boy, amazing looking loaf.

Doing Keto, has been tough on me, no bread, pizza, tamales or beer for me.
I'm down 40 lbs since December 10th though, so it's been worth it.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh man that looks amazing! That’s a great step back into the game! I can’t help imagining some clam chowder inside that SD though! I can’t bake to save my life, one of the many things I see here that I’d love to get into, this just feeds that! Great work!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 17, 2022)

That looks amazing. Seriously. That’s a State Fair blue ribbon right there!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 17, 2022)

Awesome looking loaf! Just beautiful!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks great to me! Even better that you're able to get up and do it! Glad you're able to get back in the kitchen!

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2022)

Man that looks good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks great Dave!  A loaf last me two months anymore so I just used dried starter.  Those look like heirloom tomatoes from Trader Joes.  I love those!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2022)

That’s a beauty!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Mar 18, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> That looks great. I can't bake stuff


Thanks!  I used to think I couldn’t bake as well…



SmokinEdge said:


> That’s very nice. Hope you are healing well.


Thank you, healing seem to be going OK.  In 10 days I get the cast off and a walking boot.



forktender said:


> Att'a boy, amazing looking loaf.
> 
> Doing Keto, has been tough on me, no bread, pizza, tamales or beer for me.
> I'm down 40 lbs since December 10th though, so it's been worth it.


I prolly should do keto and several other better health changes, but we decided that after I’m back some sort of normal we will address them then.  



bauchjw said:


> Oh man that looks amazing! That’s a great step back into the game! I can’t help imagining some clam chowder inside that SD though! I can’t bake to save my life, one of the many things I see here that I’d love to get into, this just feeds that! Great work!


Many thanks



Sven Svensson said:


> That looks amazing. Seriously. That’s a State Fair blue ribbon right there!


Thank you!



pushok2018 said:


> Awesome looking loaf! Just beautiful!


I was hoping the starter would be up for it after such a long fridge nap.  And it was 



Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great to me! Even better that you're able to get up and do it! Glad you're able to get back in the kitchen!
> 
> Ryan


I miss cooking SO MUCH.  The little I have done seems like its 10X harder than it should be, but it’s gotta be done.



BGKYSmoker said:


> Man that looks good.


Thank you



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks great Dave! A loaf last me two months anymore so I just used dried starter. Those look like heirloom tomatoes from Trader Joes. I love those!


Them are TJ heirlooms.  I want to make a caprese sandwich with the SD and them tomatoes. 



SmokinAl said:


> That’s a beauty!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks great Dave!! We love sourdough and that looks fantastic. Very nice job for having to hobble around to get it done. Sure hope the healing process is going well.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 18, 2022)

Great looking loaf Dave, nice to hear you are able to get back in the kitchen! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Mar 18, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Looks great Dave!! We love sourdough and that looks fantastic. Very nice job for having to hobble around to get it done. Sure hope the healing process is going well.
> 
> Robert


Thank Robert, I didn’t realize how good the homemade SD was till we bought a loaf recently…store bought is so bland in comparison.  I am sure its pretty funny to watch me try to cook, its a combo of crutching and rolling around in a desk chair - but it works.

I think healing to going well, but being in a cast and no weight bearing doesn’t reflect much except that there is little pain…unless i topple over and put the broken leg down to catch myself.  Which doesn’t work and ends badly.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 18, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Great looking loaf Dave, nice to hear you are able to get back in the kitchen! RAY


Thank Ray!  Man I just want to cook everyday like before….getting closer each day.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2022)

sandyut said:


> but being in a cast and no weight bearing doesn’t reflect much except that there is little pain



I feel your pain. When I was a sophomore in high school I spent 9 months on crutches with no weight bearing on my left leg. When they finally got everything fixed and I was able to start using the leg it was almost like learning to walk all over again. Additionally the muscles have all atrophied and need to rebuild to get the strength back. Heck, just walking 100 feet to the end of the driveway was exhausting. The fun stuff you have to look forward to    It takes a while so just be patient and it'll happen.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Mar 18, 2022)

tx smoker
 thank you for the encouragement Robert.  I was in a cast for three months when i was in my twenties.  Same leg, compound fracture of the fibula and a broken tibia.  I am hopeful their recovery will be not quite as bad this time.  Everything on this round has been less painful by a mile.  

I can’t imagine 9 months of no weight bearing…OMG.  I can’t imagine.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2022)

Man, that is one beautiful loaf of bread! Love that golden color.
I've only recently gotten into sourdough and it fascinates me.
What kind of flour do you use for the starter? I'm assuming you use a dutch oven because of the "lift strips". Do you use the lid on the D.O.
during part of the cook? Baking temps? LOL, I could go on! I would love to see your recipe....
The only broken bones I've ever had was a finger and a toe. I can't imagine having a cast for months.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 18, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I can’t imagine 9 months of no weight bearing…OMG. I can’t imagine.



Yep, I destroyed my left knee playing football the first weekend after school started for the year and was still on crutches at my brother's graduation. Was a pretty miserable time, especially when you consider our high school was 3 stories   

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Mar 18, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Man, that is one beautiful loaf of bread! Love that golden color.
> I've only recently gotten into sourdough and it fascinates me.
> What kind of flour do you use for the starter? I'm assuming you use a dutch oven because of the "lift strips". Do you use the lid on the D.O.
> during part of the cook? Baking temps? LOL, I could go on! I would love to see your recipe....
> The only broken bones I've ever had was a finger and a toe. I can't imagine having a cast for months.


I use a lodge D.O. upside-down.  Lid as the bottom.  I use Central Mills organic AP flour.  I get 20lbs at Costco at a time.

Here is the recipe:
•    100g Starter
•    350g water
•    500g flour
•    10g salt

1.    Mix water, starter, and salt.  Add flour.
2.    Autolyse at room temp about 1 hour
3.    Lift and fold 20-25 the first time
4.    3 more lift and fold sessions 30-60 minutes apart
5.    Bulk fermentation at room temp @68 degrees this is overnight and into next day @24 hours
6.    Lift and fold to make a loose ball
7.    Place ball in rice floured banneton
8.    Final proof in refer 4-24 hours – longer is better
9.    Bake: 425 cover for 25 minutes Remove lid and bake till desired color is achieved.
9.    Cool on rack at least one hour


----------



## motocrash (Mar 18, 2022)

That sure wouldn't last long here! Wonderful.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 18, 2022)

I can smell it from here.

I need to get a banneton.  It is so important to the presentation.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 18, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I use a lodge D.O. upside-down.  Lid as the bottom.  I use Central Mills organic AP flour.  I get 20lbs at Costco at a time.
> 
> Here is the recipe:
> •    100g Starter
> ...


Thank you, sir!
That's a lot of fermenting and proofing but worth a try! I have an enameled DO with a round lid handle that won't fit through the oven rack but I have a CI baking pan and the wheels are turning :-)
I like the 425 baking temp. I've been doing 475 and I can't keep the bottom from getting too done....
I've been using a mix of bread flour and white wheat (King Arthur) but I have a starter in the fridge with nothing but AP and the next bake will be with your recipe and method


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 18, 2022)

That looks phenomenal Dave!  Wishing you a speedy recovery!

  I shattered my elbow as a kid getting bucked off a horse… I remember running to my folks as my elbow was jelly like!  They talked amputation, but luckily had a very talented surgeon that accepted the job!  Long story short, after a lot of PT… I’ve got along pretty well!

I really like the look of that cook, very nice!


----------

